# Two 100-meter tall buildings costs less than one 200-meter tall building?



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hi, everyone
what is your opinion?


----------



## noday (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice information, valuable and excellent design, as share good stuff with good ideas and concepts, lots of great information and inspiration.


----------



## mdparker (Sep 12, 2011)

Highcliff said:


> hi, everyone
> what is your opinion?


"Economy of Scale" would say no... I'd rather pour 1 "x amount of square metres" of foundation, than two that added up to the others total... It should be reflected in all manner of trades, materials, finishings etc... I've built a few homes, and it's just a mathematical fact...


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Did you count price of land?


----------



## beanboy (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree because of height, they don't need as much support.


----------



## amir7500 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, it would be in China.


----------

